# NAT settings removed



## SANDON (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi, I have a Belkin wireless router and for some dumb reason I removed the NAT configuration while trying to port forward and am unable to access it again for changes. I have tried standard things like restart router/connect to broadband modem directly and go to thier website...anyway...Just thought I would try you guyz and see if you know how to go about restoring router setting? 

thanks,

SANDON..

P/s my first post in here...


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

Most routers have a restore setting. This feature can be used by taking something such as a paperclip and inserting that into a tiny hole on the back of the router; hold the clip in there for about 10-20 seconds and this should restore your router to the default (factory) configuration. If you don’t see it on the back search the utility page for details.


----------



## SANDON (Nov 2, 2006)

Awsome signature!!!

Unfortunetly I already tried the reset button at back of router. 

Things I tried:

ipconfig /release + /renew after reset router

Checking tcp/ip config in my LAN network connections 

reseting my Comp...(which usually solves most of my problems)

Basically I guess I should rephrase the question//Do you know how to access Belkin router config functions without being connected to router...I tired going to Belkin.com and they were more intereseted in selling me an upgrade than fixing my problem...

Thank you for your interest in my post and responding, if you have any furhter ideas please share them as I feel I am at a loss...


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

You may want to check with Belkin Tech Support (make sure you talk to someoen rather than reading the whitepapers. The only way I know to reset the router is through the pin hole on the back (you do not need to be connected). If you can access the config page then you see an option in there as well. I would advise connecting the router back just so you can reach the utility/config page (192.168.0.1).


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The reset has to be held for some time, 10 seconds for D-Link routers, probably a similar time for the Belkin. Then, it'll actually be back at factory defaults.


----------



## SANDON (Nov 2, 2006)

DOoH...the words of Homer sum this one up nicely....Thanks guyz!!! I just held it down and it worked!

I am still having trouble figuring out how to port forward on my router, any suggestions. My NAT setting on my router are only to enable/disable...I think I am looking in the wrong place!


----------



## SANDON (Nov 2, 2006)

I got it to work, i had to enable the UpnP feature on my router and my firewall automatically communicated which ports i needed open...:grin:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Next time you have a port forwarding question, here's a good place to visit: PortForward.com - Free Help Setting up Your Router or Firewall


----------

